# Stealth pro heater recall!!!



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I just found this while I was looking around today,

Marineland has issued a voluntary recall on the Stealth Pro Heater on sizes 100-300 watts. This product is being recalled due to quality issues. If you have this product please stop using this immediately. Unplug the heater from the tank and allow it to cool 15 minutes and then remove it. Any heaters that were purchased from us can be mailed back for a full refund or you can contact Marineland customer service at 1-800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

This has been discussed here:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22428
--
Paul


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I was alert about this recall though mine is Marineland Dual Temp 300W, 40-75 gal. aquarium does anybody have issue of this unit.


----------



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

Just found out about the recall today as I was looking for a heater for my defective one. Turns out the defective one is in the recall list. It's a 250w pro model. I have 3 of these 250w model, 2 currently in use in my main tank and the other in my hospital tank, unplugged due to this problem:

A while back I put one of my largest discus in the hospital tank due to not eating problem. Plugged in the heater and set it to 86 maxed. An hour later I saw steam rising through the tank's canopy - fish dead. Turns out the temperature regulating element is defective. 

And shortly after, I noticed one of the heaters for my main tank cycles on only while the other remains off and temperature never stayed at set level. Same problem again, sticking temperature dial. So I ordered an electronic temperature controller to regulate the temperature for my main tank cos I have no confidence in these heaters.

What a relief to know now i can get rid of them.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Hey Duke, what would a 300w heater + controller solution cost? Does the heater have to be specially made to be compatible with a controller?

It's funny/scary at how many heater horror stories I've heard, lately. I've been using a small/cheap AVANT heater since forever (about 15 years) and it's been GREAT...I don't even know the wattage. I even replaced the 300w heater I had gotten with my upgraded tank with the AVANT because the top dial area of it was larger and ensured better coverage over the pre-suggested hole cut-out on the hood. And now that I want to exceed 30 degrees C on my 50 gallon I found my expensive 300w heater not working after storing it for so many years. I need something as reliable as my cheapie AVANT and it looks like controllers are the only solution.


----------



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi
I got the controller from here

http://www.jehmco.com/html/temperature_controller.html

just this basic model ETCI-1. Once received, you can attach an extension outlet to it and plug in upto 1500Watts worth of heating.

I figured one of my fish worth more than the controller itself. So money well spent.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, Duke!!!
I had seen them there, but the decision making seemed daunting. I just noticed that they sell bundles (titanium submersibles with no thermostats + ETCI1), so in my case that would be the way to go...

It's expensive, though, because the bundled heaters start at 500 watt and I really only need 300 watt...


----------

